# Eugene 2016 | Saturday, December 10th



## BLTWitch (Nov 26, 2016)

*****REGISTRATION NOW FULL*****

Hey everyone! I'm the organizer of an upcoming competition in Eugene, Oregon. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Eugene2016

This is the first competition in this area, so I figured I would post this here to (hopefully) get more competitors from nearby areas who weren't already aware of the competition. Right now we have 63 confirmed competitors out of a 75 competitor limit, so there are 12 slots left! And if I can, I'd like to fill all of those 12 slots. Registration closes 11:59pm December 6th, so if you want to come, you'd better register soon!

We'll be having most of the basic events, such as 2x2 Speedsolve, 3x3 Speedsolve, and 4x4 Speedsolve, along with a few others. Check out the website for more information!

Hope to see you there!


----------

